# UPDATED PICS My new puppy.1/24/08



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

This guy is 8 weeks old.AKC registered Champion Bloodline.
Brindle-Old English Mastiff
Mother weighs 180 lbs @ 36 months 
Father weighs 220 lbs @ 14 months
They said his grandfather was 284 lbs.....If I think about it I will post pics once a month or so to show his growth.






















*14 weeks*




























*5 months*














































*11 1/2 months 145 lbs*

View attachment 160977


View attachment 160978


View attachment 160979


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

great looking puppy, going to be a great and big dog


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Ah, cute little puppy... (well, at least little for the next couple months..







)

Ya, continue snapping some photos of his progress!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that is a GORGEOUS face!!!! are you going to show him? beautiful bone structure on that pup, and i'm a total sucker for brindles.

what lines are we talking here? how far back are the CHs?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that is a GORGEOUS face!!!! are you going to show him? beautiful bone structure on that pup, and i'm a total sucker for brindles.


I am thinking about showing him just to add points to the pedigree for future breeding purposes..I like the brindles a lot better than the normal fawn color you see on the majority of these dogs.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You mother f*cker.....you didn't tell me about htis little adventure....lol.....WOW........sudden

BTW.....neighbors E Mastiff I was telling you about chased down 2 kids at the skating rink and bite the sh*t out of them.....oops......lol

Get a hold of me or something.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

zippa said:


> that is a GORGEOUS face!!!! are you going to show him? beautiful bone structure on that pup, and i'm a total sucker for brindles.


I am thinking about showing him just to add points to the pedigree for future breeding purposes..I like the brindles a lot better than the normal fawn color you see on the majority of these dogs.
[/quote]

lol brindle makes everything better! even Bostons


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> that is a GORGEOUS face!!!! are you going to show him? beautiful bone structure on that pup, and i'm a total sucker for brindles.


I am thinking about showing him just to add points to the pedigree for future breeding purposes..I like the brindles a lot better than the normal fawn color you see on the majority of these dogs.
[/quote]

lol brindle makes everything better! even Bostons








[/quote]
Actually the wifes plan was to get a pug or a boston.....I wasn't really a big fan of that idea as you can see.


----------



## jhatchett (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree about the brindle, my Am Staff is 3 brown and black brindle. And my pit bull is a year and a half black and brown brindle both with white sox. 





















The little one is bigger now that pic is about 9 months old


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn nice looking dog. hes gonna be a big one.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking puppy man!







You need to post some pics of his grandfater @ 284lbs


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Zippa, your My second Idol, Behind Assman, GG. Those are my DREAM dogs....

Nice man.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah....world record E Masstiff is #300lbs++++.....not sure of exact weight though


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

These 2 aren't related to mine but they are large.I will have to call the breeder I purchased mine from to see if they have pics of grandpa.

This dog is 260 lbs








This second pic is of a 240 lbs dog.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice horse


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus man that is gonna be a monster ass dog.....

That would use my girlfriends 4 pound chihuahua as a Q-tip


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Nice horse


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice dog! 285 man never knew they got that heavy! cool!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking pup! He looks gorgeous.

I hope you enjoy feeding him and cleaning up it's horse sized crap in the yard.


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Gorgeous gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

"The largest Mastiff ever recorded was named Zorba. Zorba weighed 343 pounds, stood 37 inches at the shoulder, and was 8 feet 3 inches long from nose to tail. Zorba has been recorded with the Guinness Book of World Records."


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> "The largest Mastiff ever recorded was named Zorba. Zorba weighed 343 pounds, stood 37 inches at the shoulder, and was 8 feet 3 inches long from nose to tail. Zorba has been recorded with the Guinness Book of World Records."


Great find Tink!!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I googled mastiffs and i also saw Zorba, now thats a beast...I think they said it has a 38" neck


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome tid-bit Tink, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

better stock up on dogfood. You and ur wife could ride him into the sunset when he is all grown up. Does the beauty have a name?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I breed Dachshunds, not really "big" dogs, PM me if you want to talk


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's right Zippa.......look what you are in for......lol

Seriously though.....I went and played with "Ivan The Terrible" the other day. He is so damn adorable.....still tiny, but very soon to be HUGE!!! Again.....awesome pup man.


----------



## tekish (Apr 1, 2007)

hes going to be a beast alright...hes going to be huge!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet dog


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad you didn't get one of those Neapolitan Mastiffs...they are the ugliest dogs I've ever seen. I don't see how anyone would even want one of these:










Keep this thread updated on the growth of your puppy!








~Taylor~


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm glad you didn't get one of those Neapolitan Mastiffs...they are the ugliest dogs I've ever seen. I don't see how anyone would even want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a picture of my dog


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

all animals need love


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats a piss poor example of a Neopolitan Mastiff


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Thats a piss poor example of a Neopolitan Mastiff


Not really, they pretty much all look like that.

...and BTW, it's Ne*a*politan...not like the ice cream.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

That one looks pretty old....there are some good looking "Ne*a*politans" though....not so sloppy looking.....but I do agree.......unless you like a wrinkly ass dog.....the breed is fairly ugly.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> I breed Dachshunds, not really "big" dogs, PM me if you want to talk


Nice. I handle a Dach in the ring... A lovely little longcoated brindle bitch. She's owned by my handling assistant.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

14 weeks and just over 40 lbs...Almost bigger than my German short hair which weighs 54 lbs.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, he has really grown! Cute pup.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

lovely dog man, i love brindles they make a dog even better imo


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

great dog man! love the pics.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Beautiful dog!
I definitley want to see some updates in the future


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

cute pup! Me and my bf (a nw one.. lol) are thinking about getting a pitbull next month


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous dog, congrats. Make sure to keep his growth steady so as not to overwork and already fragile bone structure. They are an amazing breed though. That will be my next dog if I get my choice, my gf is pushing for the American Bulldog though. Ive always been a fan of the fawn coloration, but the brindle on him is fantastic. Makes me reconsider...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

awesome dog man...his grown nice keep us updated.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Thx for all the replies...I will try to update with pics every month or two so everyone that's interested can see the tremendous growth.



ESPMike said:


> Absolutely gorgeous dog, congrats. Make sure to keep his growth steady so as not to overwork and already fragile bone structure. They are an amazing breed though. That will be my next dog if I get my choice, my gf is pushing for the American Bulldog though. Ive always been a fan of the fawn coloration, but the brindle on him is fantastic. Makes me reconsider...


 Yeah I have done extensive reading on growing these dogs...He is currently eating Eagle Pack Holistic Large and Giant breed puppy food...It is one of the top foods for this breed on the market..23% protein and 12% fat....Suggested protein is no more than 24% and fat no more than 15% for these puppies...The lower protein and fat will help them grow slow and steady without huge weight gains that stress the bones and joints....As for fawn vs brindle I just love the added color in the brindles..The one I bought is an apricot brindle...The litter he came from also had fawn base brindles along with solid fawns and one solid apricot.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Updated pics on page 1... from 8 weeks to 5 months.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow beautiful looking dog man big change in growth


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Big time growth change...he looks awesome mayne Big guy in da house


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, he's gotten a lot bigger! Congrats on your accomplishment with him.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is an awesome looking dog man congrats can't wait to see some more pics of him he is nice looking


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Updated pics page 1..Eleven and a half months @ 145 lbs..He still has a long way to go and is still full of puppy..lol..The pics really do no justice to how big he really is.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, hes looking great with the updates, definitely going to be a beast. what is the term for his coloring called? i forgot, but i love the look


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

He's an apricot brindle. Thx..I like the brindles better than the fawns.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Still have time to grow and fill out thats for sure!

Good looking Mastiff!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Ive got 3 nice "Bully Breeds" of my own. This is the BEST thing i have EVER done for any of my dogs. I wish i knew of this 30yrs ago. Rawfeeding. LOTS of research can be done if interested!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

A big beautiful baby


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

amazing dog..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

zippa said:


> "The largest Mastiff ever recorded was named Zorba. Zorba weighed 343 pounds, stood 37 inches at the shoulder, and was 8 feet 3 inches long from nose to tail. Zorba has been recorded with the Guinness Book of World Records."


Great find Tink!!








[/quote]

damn...and ppl think MY dog is big...lol


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

that dog weighs more than me. and im a big guy


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Very fine lookin puppy. Very fine indeed. English mastiffs is one of my fave breeds.


----------

